# Upson County, 129 Acres, 6 miles S. of Barnesville



## Bobby Lee Swagger (Aug 7, 2012)

Beautiful 129 acre North Upson Co tract. Huge white oaks etc., water. Please PM me with an e-mail and/or phone number for pictures and maps. We get $15/Ac normally but will discuss anything within reason.


----------



## smittyd (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## smittyd (Aug 9, 2012)

*Upson lease*

If this property is already taken, will you please let me know?  Thanks!


----------



## HEARDHUNTER (Aug 9, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## mid_ga_male43 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is this still available?


----------



## moose80cj7 (Aug 14, 2012)

This one is gone guys. I was gonna lease it Staurday and it got leased out from under me.


----------

